# Vintage Liga Privada Poster



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

What do you think of this vintage-style poster I made? I plan on getting it printed poster size.

By the way I made a vector of the lion if anyone wants it.


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Love it! I'd love a copy of the vector image as well!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

sweet! want 1, make that 2, maybe a fiver! :tu Really, looks great. good [email protected]


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0vc3wpm82e1uucz/RZMXla8qqW

Here's the EPS and PDF. Both are vector but the PDF is for those who don't have the necessary software to open it.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Chris,

That is awesome man thanks! How does one order up a poster from a vector image?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Chris,
> 
> That is awesome man thanks! How does one order up a poster from a vector image?


You can either go to a local printer or an online printer, but it's best to go local so you can see the quality for yourself and you won't have to pay shipping.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I dig it! Nice work


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Chris, there is a printer near my work, I'll stop in monday


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Thanks Chris, there is a printer near my work, I'll stop in monday


Wait a sec do you actually want the whole poster? Cuz the vector is just the lion. If you want the whole poster let me know


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh, yea, sorry man, the whole poster is what I'd want to make up for the studio.

Much appreciated man! If it's affordable to make the poster, I'll be sure to send a pic once it's up


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Same here . Please post the entire poster in vector format.

I'm thinking I may do a giclee (stogie Jim look that up)on wrapped canvas for this . Saves on framing costs that way and lots of gallery prints are now done that way.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pretty cool stuff Chris.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dude, that is just awesome...


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

That is very good art work


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone who would like to use this for printing, let me know the exact dimensions you need and I'll send you over a vector with the correct aspect ratio.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Chris, awesome man, thanks! I'm gonna head over to that print shop and see what it'll cost me for an 11x14


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

BDog said:


> Same here . Please post the entire poster in vector format.
> 
> I'm thinking I may do a giclee (stogie Jim look that up)on wrapped canvas for this . Saves on framing costs that way and lots of gallery prints are now done that way.


Bruce, about to look that up brother!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dude, first of all, this is beautiful!

Second, you should do a series of them with colors. IE a white on royal blue Dirty Rat, a silver on black LP No N9, a white on brown Flying Pig, and a gold or mustard on navy Undercrown!!!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dude, first of all, this is beautiful!
> 
> Second, you should do a series of them with colors. IE a white on royal blue Dirty Rat, a silver on black LP No N9, a white on brown Flying Pig, and a gold or mustard on navy Undercrown!!!


In a very selfish manner I agree with you!

In all seriousness though that image looks awesome!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be doing a 16x20 series in all colors.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Suzza said:


> I will be doing a 16x20 series in all colors.


Awesome, thanks again. Btw, can't PM yet, but I'll shoot you a message once I can.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Here are the edited versions for 16x20 print. I made one for the T52, Dirty Rat, and No 9. I also came up with a second portrait style.


----------



## VAcigars (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Dude, sooo sick!

So it looks like walgreens will do an 11x14 poster for 10 bucks! Can i grab an 11x14 size by chance man?


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Dude, sooo sick!
> 
> So it looks like walgreens will do an 11x14 poster for 10 bucks! Can i grab an 11x14 size by chance man?


Which color and which style?


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Chris, awesome work, those are great! So, to go about getting the Blue/white Liga art that you posted above, to be printed in a 16x20, how should we go about this? Could you post up the vector, so that we may download it to a flashdrive and then transfer it to the print store? Or is there an easier way? Excuse the novice questions, this is my first time taking something off of the internet to have printed.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Smoke0ne said:


> Chris, awesome work, those are great! So, to go about getting the Blue/white Liga art that you posted above, to be printed in a 16x20, how should we go about this? Could you post up the vector, so that we may download it to a flashdrive and then transfer it to the print store? Or is there an easier way? Excuse the novice questions, this is my first time taking something off of the internet to have printed.


I can give you the vector file which you can give right to the print store. Which one do you want?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Dude, sooo sick!
> 
> So it looks like walgreens will do an 11x14 poster for 10 bucks! Can i grab an 11x14 size by chance man?


Do you have to send it to them or take it into the store? Also, do they print matte or gloss?


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Those look sweet. You did a good job. DE ought to toss you some cigars for how nice those look!

What do the other ones look like?


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

J. Drew said:


> Those look sweet. You did a good job. DE ought to toss you some cigars for how nice those look!
> 
> What do the other ones look like?


the other ones?


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Suzza said:


> the other ones?


Oh. I thought you were doing the different Icons for each smoke. I now realize you did them by color.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

One more thing. If you are going to print it on canvas let me know. Because a canvas print may not be as precise and the border will probably be all screwed up. So if you are printing on canvas I'll give you a version without a border.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks real nice Chris!


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

Suzza said:


> I can give you the vector file which you can give right to the print store. Which one do you want?


Chris, much appreciated brother, thanks for all the work you've put into this for us as a community. I'd like the Black/Silver one, of the 3 posted above, if possible.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I guess I've learned my lesson getting a frame at Wal Mart, as I've lost most of the border. But REALLLLLLLLY cool nonetheless!!

Erich, I tried using walgreens to no avail, their site wouldnt take an upload. I went to a local print shop near my work 

Thanks again brother, this looks GREAT in the studio!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Well, I guess I've learned my lesson getting a frame at Wal Mart, as I've lost most of the border. But REALLLLLLLLY cool nonetheless!!
> 
> Erich, I tried using walgreens to no avail, their site wouldnt take an upload. I went to a local print shop near my work
> 
> Thanks again brother, this looks GREAT in the studio!


Wow that looks great!!! I love that cherry color against it. The matte more than makes up for the lost border.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

Suzza said:


> Wow that looks great!!! I love that cherry color against it. The matte more than makes up for the lost border.


definitely agree looks good hang that bad boy in your man cave and enjoy one at the same time


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Suzza said:


> Wow that looks great!!! I love that cherry color against it. The matte more than makes up for the lost border.


Thanks Martha Stewart......hahaha


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

scottw said:


> Thanks Martha Stewart......hahaha


Always with the snide remarks :tsk:


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Suzza said:


> I can give you the vector file which you can give right to the print store. Which one do you want?


I would love this vector file.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

hawesg said:


> I would love this vector file.


Chris was kind enough to share them for us all on Dropbox.  From post #5:



Suzza said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0vc3wpm82e1uucz/RZMXla8qqW
> 
> Here's the EPS and PDF. Both are vector but the PDF is for those who don't have the necessary software to open it.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Chris, thanks man, ya I LOOOOVE the way it looks in the studio!!


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

That's very nice!


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for this vector, well done!


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

Very nice. The next time the wife gets pictures I'm going to have her print one of these for me.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

That came out awesome!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

That lion would look really slick as a vinyl decal on the front of my wineador. I'll have to start experimenting with sizes and see if I can make it happen.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

That's a very nice setup. I might have to go about getting one made and framed sooner or later.


----------

